# A stitch pattern



## Diane D

Isnt this a beautiful stitch pattern.


----------



## prairiewmn

Yes, does it have a name?


----------



## Diane D

it has been translated it falls under the wellenmuster stricken which is a german site with stitch patterns.


----------



## Diane D

Heres another one to try. I am going to post them all under this post otherwise i would have to great many posts and its nice if its in one place.


----------



## peanutpatty

Thank you for these. I have bookmarked this.
Wouldn't the first one look great on a little girl's dress?


----------



## Diane D

you most welcome peanutpatty


----------



## madstitcher123

Yes it is!! Do you what the name of the stitch is??? Would be beautiful in a scarf or shawl/wrap. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## t_venson

Thank you or sharing. Beautiful stitch patterns.


----------



## Diane D

Nice on this perhaps for a blanket..


----------



## roneesmom

Oh, I gotta make a Cowl with first stitch pattern! It’s beautiful! Time to go stash-diving! Thank you. Nancy


----------



## Diane D

madstitcher123 said:


> Yes it is!! Do you what the name of the stitch is??? Would be beautiful in a scarf or shawl/wrap. Thank you for sharing!!


I will keep looking to see if i can find the name for you


----------



## Diane D

For the crochet ladies .. https://signedwithanowl.blogspot.com/2016/10/victorian-lattice-baby-blanket.html


----------



## Diane D

more


----------



## Gram9

Thank you for the stitch patterns! I'm going to try several of them.


----------



## Diane D

...


----------



## Diane D

....


----------



## run4fittness

What a lovely group of patterns! Thanks a bunch. :sm09:


----------



## Rafiki

Thank you so much for this awesome selection of stitches - :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Diane D

Resources : I belong to various knitting groups on facebook and they are busy removing posts to make way for new ones. Its a size issue for them. So i am posting them here in one place for my ease of reference and for anyone else who might be looking for a certain stitch. Last time i saved them to my pc and then they got wiped off by mistake.


----------



## Diane D

......


----------



## jmcret05

It would be much easier to provide a link to the site so that others can download just the ones they want.


----------



## jmcret05

Diane D said:


> Resources : I belong to various knitting groups on facebook and they are busy removing posts to make way for new ones. Its a size issue for them. So i am posting them here in one place for my ease of reference and for anyone else who might be looking for a certain stitch. Last time i saved them to my pc and then they got wiped off by mistake.


You do realize that other people cannot download individual pictures from these, nor can they print them. You should make yourself a document, save a PDF and if you want to be sure that it is not lost, save to a thumb drive.

There are numerous Stitch Dictionaries that are always available online, including Knittingfool.com. Also, you could save them to a Pinterest page for yourself. There are 100s of Pinterest pages with stitch patterns of all kinds. I just think you will be disappointed with this method.


----------



## knit4ES

I have some of these saved or bookmarked elsewhere and there are others that are new for me.
Thanks for the effort and sharing these....


----------



## Nanamel14

Thanks for sharing, I have bookmarked


----------



## 2sticksandahook

Thank you so very much for allthe lovely patterns that is so thougtful of you i am goingtobookmark them Bless you


----------



## gr8

Thank you for ALL these beautiful stitch patterns!!


----------



## gr8

jmcret05 said:


> You do realize that other people cannot download individual pictures from these, nor can they print them. You should make yourself a document, save a PDF and if you want to be sure that it is not lost, save to a thumb drive.
> 
> There are numerous Stitch Dictionaries that are always available online, including Knittingfool.com. Also, you could save them to a Pinterest page for yourself. There are 100s of Pinterest pages with stitch patterns of all kinds. I just think you will be disappointed with this method.


You're right; I did try to "copy" the picture and text of the stitch but it did not work - maybe because I own old computer equipment. I created a file named 'Diane D.'s Beautiful Stitches' in "My Pictures" and was able to save them all - individually, of course - by selecting "save as picture" and then naming them as I went - some already have names and it looks like a few are duplicates or at least every similar patterns. sometimes I have seen this type of treasure trove vanish quickly so I will compare them later on when I have time.

I don't know about printing since I don't have a printer, but I have saved all these wonderful stitches -


----------



## Diane D

jmcret05 said:


> It would be much easier to provide a link to the site so that others can download just the ones they want.


I belong to 15 sites on facebook and you have to be a member of the group to get the posts. I explained it in my message named Resources : the reason for me posting it here.

If you want to save any of the stitch pattern, right click on your mouse and then click Save Image as, it will ask you where you want to save it to


----------



## laceluvr

Thanks for posting these. Some I've seen before & probably on Pinterest or in one of my many lace stitch books. I did copy two of them to my files; so thanks again.


----------



## Aunty M

Diane D said:


> Isnt this a beautiful stitch pattern.


Thank you for these lovely stitch patterns.


----------



## Diane D

Stitch Pattern Files


----------



## RosD

I love these Diane!!! Thank you so much for sharing. ???? Ros


----------



## Diane D

You most welcome RosD


----------



## jo everest

Thanks for sharing

Jo :sm02:


----------



## rujam

It certainly is beautiful.


----------



## mahalo

Thank you for these wonderful stitch patterns. I will try at least 3 of them.


----------



## betty boivin

Wow! Diana, thanks ...was looking for pattern for bottom of girl sweater!!!


----------



## SKRUGER

Thank you, they are lovely. Can’t wait to do one!


----------



## Doves5

I've bookmarked, thanks so much.


----------



## JoRae

Very pretty stitch. I can imagine you will be using it in something soon.


----------



## JeanneW

Thanks! There are lots to choose from!


----------



## Nilda muniz

Thanks so much for these patterns.


----------



## kathyc248

Thanks for posting these. I was looking for an interesting stitch pattern for a sweater and I will have to choose but I was drawn to the first one.


----------



## casers

Thank you so much for sharing the lovely pattern sts - what does sl1wyif 2 mean?


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Wow, some really beautiful patterns. I have never seen many of them, thank you for sharing!


----------



## JoyceinNC

Diane D said:


> I belong to 15 sites on facebook and you have to be a member of the group to get the posts. I explained it in my message named Resources : the reason for me posting it here.
> 
> If you want to save any of the stitch pattern, right click on your mouse and then click Save Image as, it will ask you where you want to save it to


Oh my goodness, 15! I can hardly keep up with the material here on KP! Thanks so much for sharing these, my heart skips a beat to think of patterns being lost. Since not all the patterns have names, I have saved them by clicking on "copy images" (instead of save image as) then copying into a Word document (using the "control" v method). I've done this many times before, and not had any trouble printing out when needed.

Oh my, too many stitches, not enough time!!! Many, many thanks.


----------



## casers

sl1wyif 2 - I understand this means slip 1 with yarn in front- does the 2 mean that I do it twice?
thank-you


----------



## JoyceinNC

gr8 said:


> You're right; I did try to "copy" the picture and text of the stitch but it did not work - maybe because I own old computer equipment. I created a file named 'Diane D.'s Beautiful Stitches' in "My Pictures" and was able to save them all - individually, of course - by selecting "save as picture" and then naming them as I went - some already have names and it looks like a few are duplicates or at least every similar patterns. sometimes I have seen this type of treasure trove vanish quickly so I will compare them later on when I have time.
> 
> I don't know about printing since I don't have a printer, but I have saved all these wonderful stitches -


I don't have the latest equipment or software, either. I use Windows 7 and haven't had any problem with saving or printing. Because some of the patterns don't have names, I have saved all of them into one Word file. Most of the patterns take a whole page, and one page can be selected later to print out. Or the whole file can be printed out if desired.

right click somewhere in the middle of the image (not in the photo)/click on "copy image"/open a Word document/press the "control" key, then the "v" key. The photo and text should both appear in the Word document. To print, the whole file can be printed out, or an individual page can be selected.

If you use something different than Microsoft software, I hope this will give you an idea of what to try. These patterns are definitely worth saving!


----------



## Patrice B-Z

So many great ideas.


----------



## Becoolwraps

WOW! Thank you! I am bookmarking this. Hope to make some messy bun hats using these lovely patterns!


----------



## Diane D

casers said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the lovely pattern sts - what does sl1wyif 2 mean?


slip one with yarn in front (sl1wyf)


----------



## Diane D

casers said:


> sl1wyif 2 - I understand this means slip 1 with yarn in front- does the 2 mean that I do it twice?
> thank-you


i would have to knit a swatch to make sure... but here is the link to that stitch https://en.postila.io/post/31447291


----------



## kittygritty

Very pretty.


----------



## julietinboots

Oh so many lovely stitches. When will I find the time.


----------



## Diane D

Stitch File 3


----------



## sanchezs

Wow some wonderful links. Thanks.


----------



## NCOB

Diane D said:


> Isnt this a beautiful stitch pattern.


What is this stitch called?

:sm07:


----------



## julietremain

Thank you for these beautiful stitch patterns! So many things to explore on a snowy night!
julie


----------



## eqnancy

This is unique and beautiful


----------



## nzazza

Yes, gorgeous. Thnx for posting.


----------



## Jenifee

Thanks for the stitch patterns, they are lovely!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Thank you. Some of these would be lovely on the ends of a rectangle prayer shawl.


----------



## aqarianchick

THANK YOU Diane for sharing so generously.


----------



## Calann

Those patterns are so nice!


----------



## Diane D

Glad u are enjoying my collections of stitch patterns xx


----------



## JoyceinNC

Diane D said:


> Glad u are enjoying my collections of stitch patterns xx


Oh yes, thank you, thank you! Christmas in....September! :sm01:


----------



## Damiano

Thanks!!!


----------



## DeniseCM

Thanks so much Diane. So many lovely patterns and so little time


----------



## casers

Still cant figure out what the 2 means in sl wyif 2 - I know that wyif means (with yarn in front) but the 2 has me puzzled and slip how many?
Can anyone help?
Thank-you


----------



## Diane D

casers said:


> Still cant figure out what the 2 means in sl wyif 2 - I know that wyif means (with yarn in front) but the 2 has me puzzled and slip how many?
> Can anyone help?
> Thank-you


It means you must do it twice.... sl1wyif, sl1wyif


----------



## Diane D

Stitch Pattern - in the round. These i took off a site which posted them and they can be found on pinterest.


----------



## casers

Thank-you - KPers (always coming through for you!


----------



## LadyBecket

I LOVE ALL OF THESE!!!!! I've saved everyone of them in a file for future use. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHinNWOH

Thank you for sharing all of these.


----------



## LadyBecket

I saved every pattern posted, they are all so beautiful!!! Thank you for all of these instructions!!!!


----------



## Diane D

most welcome ladies....


----------



## lexiemae

WOW!! some beautiful stitch patterns here, some I have never seen before. Thank you for taking the trouble to do this for us all. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14

I have bookmarked... thank you for sharing


----------



## TOetoes

Diane D. I do not think you are fair to post other people's work here and then take the credit. These compilations are done by the admin of a group who spends hours of a day to bring patterns to her members. She has addessed the sharing of her compilations on so many occassions but yet to violate her request. Various devices/resources exist to assist you not to loose docs on your computer. I really think you should be ashamed of yourself. I will also post this on the group where you found the patterns.


----------



## JoyceinNC

TOetoes said:


> Diane D. I do not think you are fair to post other people's work here and then take the credit. These compilations are done by the admin of a group who spends hours of a day to bring patterns to her members. She has addessed the sharing of her compilations on so many occassions but yet to violate her request. Various devices/resources exist to assist you not to loose docs on your computer. I really think you should be ashamed of yourself. I will also post this on the group where you found the patterns.


So....you didn't see that right under the link, the second comment posted, that she gave the particulars of this pattern? That it was translated from a site she named? How is that taking credit for someone else's work? As for violating someone's request about sharing patterns, I didn't read that part so I'm not sure you are correct. Why make so much trouble over this? Exactly who should be ashamed of themselves???


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you, thank you. It is a whole library of beautiful stitches.


----------



## run4fittness

TOetoes said:


> Diane D. I do not think you are fair to post other people's work here and then take the credit. These compilations are done by the admin of a group who spends hours of a day to bring patterns to her members. She has addessed the sharing of her compilations on so many occassions but yet to violate her request. Various devices/resources exist to assist you not to loose docs on your computer. I really think you should be ashamed of yourself. I will also post this on the group where you found the patterns.


Your second post is a complaint. Is this going to be a trend with you?


----------



## imashelefrat

I thank you again and again and again. I love all of your posts. This is what KP should be about.


----------



## Roses and cats

Wow! Gorgeous patterns.


----------



## JoyceinNC

run4fittness said:


> Your second post is a complaint. Is this going to be a trend with you?


I noticed this also. I did a simple Google search for the group the OP mentioned, and several links to Pinterest and You tube popped up. Those 2 sites are not the place to post any thing meant to be private or for a restricted access. If someone in the inner circle placed English translations there, they must have known many people would find this information, download it, and share it. That person may have even wanted that to happen, I have no way to know. I couldn't find any information about "rules" of access for these, so I'm not going to worry about it. But then again, I'm not involved with any sort of business with the things I make. I do, however, make as much as time and energy will allow to be donated to local charitable organizations. So if anyone wants to hunt me down and come knocking on my door, I've got many years worth of photos and time sheets for the things I've made and donated. Sheesh.


----------



## run4fittness

JoyceinNC said:


> I noticed this also. I did a simple Google search for the group the OP mentioned, and several links to Pinterest and You tube popped up. Those 2 sites are not the place to post any thing meant to be private or for a restricted access. If someone in the inner circle placed English translations there, they must have known many people would find this information, download it, and share it. That person may have even wanted that to happen, I have no way to know. I couldn't find any information about "rules" of access for these, so I'm not going to worry about it. But then again, I'm not involved with any sort of business with the things I make. I do, however, make as much as time and energy will allow to be donated to local charitable organizations. So if anyone wants to hunt me down and come knocking on my door, I've got many years worth of photos and time sheets for the things I've made and donated. Sheesh.


Completely understand! Some sites really are out there for folks to use and they do not expect anything in return. They just want to share, like you do with your donations.


----------



## JoyceinNC

run4fittness said:


> Completely understand! Some sites really are out there for folks to use and they do not expect anything in return. They just want to share, like you do with your donations.


And those people so willing to share patterns and how-to's sure make my donated items easier and more fun to make! It may not matter to those who receive what I've made, but it matters to me. It's been a great way to learn new things, try out new yarns, without having to add to my already cramped closet.


----------



## run4fittness

JoyceinNC said:


> And those people so willing to share patterns and how-to's sure make my donated items easier and more fun to make! It may not matter to those who receive what I've made, but it matters to me. It's been a great way to learn new things, try out new yarns, without having to add to my already cramped closet.


????????????????????


----------



## arnoldndana

Beautiful stitch patterns. Was thinking about doing different squares in different patterns and colors and putting it together like a quilt with a crochet seam and border.


----------



## arnoldndana

Beautiful stitch patterns. Was thinking about doing different squares in different patterns and colors and putting it together like a quilt with a crochet seam and border.


----------



## perdy

I am confused about one of directions that is used in several of the rows. Can someone help please. 
When it says sl1 wyif 2, what does the 2 in this mean? I understand slip one with yarn in front, but not the 2. Does that mean do 2 slip stitches?
I would very much like to have some help with this. I’ve already started a baby blanket and would really like to continue with this same pattern. 
Blessings and happy knitting. 
Perdy


----------



## JoyceinNC

perdy said:


> I am confused about one of directions that is used in several of the rows. Can someone help please.
> When it says sl1 wyif 2, what does the 2 in this mean? I understand slip one with yarn in front, but not the 2. Does that mean do 2 slip stitches?
> I would very much like to have some help with this. I've already started a baby blanket and would really like to continue with this same pattern.
> Blessings and happy knitting.
> Perdy


When looking at the photo of the sample piece, it looks like you would slip 1 stitch, move the yarn to the front, knit 2 stitches, move the yarn to the back, and continue. I did something very similar on a wash cloth and liked the way it turned out. These instructions look like they assume much about the knitter's previous experience and knowledge, which means they took some short cuts in writing the instructions. Can you pause your baby blanket and try a sample piece with different yarn to see if this is what the pattern meant?


----------



## perdy

Thank you for the suggestion. 
I will try that. I won’t be able to get to it until the end of the week though. ????
Have a blessed and wonderful day.


----------



## perdy

I found another of the same pattern, I think, but it only gives a chart and I’m not sure how to read it.

- /. /. -

Is what 4 squares shows.


----------



## Nanamel14

Diane D said:


> Nice on this perhaps for a blanket..


Really love the first pattern...I have bookmarked... thank you :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC

perdy said:


> I found another of the same pattern, I think, but it only gives a chart and I'm not sure how to read it.
> 
> - /. /. -
> 
> Is what 4 squares shows.


Some symbols seem to be standard, but like written abbreviations, some people use whatever they want to. If the chart has an accompanying legend, that would be helpful. You may have to make a test piece to see what makes sense to you. I have a friend who says the hands can sometimes figure things out that the brain can't!


----------



## JoyceinNC

perdy said:


> I found another of the same pattern, I think, but it only gives a chart and Iâm not sure how to read it.
> 
> - /. /. -
> 
> Is what 4 squares shows.


I decided to go back and look at the pattern for the dishcloth I made with the yarn in front. It is no longer available online through the designer or through Ravelry, so I've attached a copy of my pattern. There is a good explanation of how to work the "wyif", but it seems to be written differently than this stitch pattern we're talking about here. See if this helps....


----------



## JoyceinNC

JoyceinNC said:


> When looking at the photo of the sample piece, it looks like you would slip 1 stitch, move the yarn to the front, knit 2 stitches, move the yarn to the back, and continue. I did something very similar on a wash cloth and liked the way it turned out. These instructions look like they assume much about the knitter's previous experience and knowledge, which means they took some short cuts in writing the instructions. Can you pause your baby blanket and try a sample piece with different yarn to see if this is what the pattern meant?


I had this wrong, sorry. If I were to work this in a similar way to the wash cloth, maybe row 7 would be:

slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1, slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1.

Gee, that's a lot of repetition to keep straight as you're working the repeat. I think I'd be tempted to use some knitter's shorthand!

(slip 1, with yarn in front slip 2, purl 1) 8 times.

Sure hope I've counted that correctly!


----------



## perdy

Thank you again! I hope to be able to get to this later today or by tomorrow. 
Have a very blessed day.


----------



## Mevbb

Thanks for so many interesting stitches.


----------



## JoyceinNC

perdy said:


> Thank you again! I hope to be able to get to this later today or by tomorrow.
> Have a very blessed day.


I hope you can work it out, it is a very pretty stitch design. Right now, I'm struggling with a crochet pattern that isn't as well written as it could be. I've had to do a lot of frogging and re-do. But the finished piece will be worth it (I keep saying every time I rip something out)!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks Diane, some great patterns


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you to the OP and all who added stitches and the instructions for knitting them. I enjoy looking at them, collecting them and yes, maybe even knitting some of them


----------



## knitbreak

WOW! I bookmarked these patterns. Thanks everyone who posted these


----------

